# Words with friends app cm7 issues



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

After hours and hours of figuring out how to get my NC on cm7 I've run into an issue with words with friends. To start with it would load fine but it had all 3 screens up, like the game select, the board, and the chat window. If it all fit it would be OK.l, but its cutting off a bit of each window and it looks terrible. Is there a fix for this so that it works just like the phone? Game select then board? I don't want all 3 up there.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got the same problem. It seems like every few updates screws up WWF on the nook. I have reported the problem to Zynga's tech support, and they _say_ they are going to fix it - but we'll see.

Fortunately I have other devices I can play on so I don't lose by forfeit.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

I made the jump from cm7 to cm9 ICS nightly build 1-11 and I can confirm that words with friends is working and properly proportioned! It works exactly like your phone, main game screen and then full screen for board play. It's pretty hot. If only Netflix worked on CM9 I'd be ok :/


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Not that it applies to you anymore since you went to cm9...

I saw today there were some updates in the Google market - WWF amongst them. It runs fine on my cm7 nook now.

Who knows what will happen after the next update, though...


----------

